

Another telco giant invests in the "3D Wall" creator Cooliris - zhiQ
http://www.forbes.com/sites/limyunghui/2012/06/18/another-telco-giant-ntt-docomo-invests-in-silicon-valley-3d-wall-creator-cooliris/

======
bsenftner
I used to think Cooliris was interesting, but they appear to be stagnant.

